# Avi Nardia?



## Darksoul (Nov 4, 2010)

(www.avinardia.com)

-Hello! I've been hacking through a bunch of old posts on this guy and Kapap in general in search of solid information as to his legitimacy. A friend of mine recently began to study at his school in Rochester, NY, and I thought I had read something, somewhere denouncing him as a fraud, in connection with Moni Aizik. (My friend says he is enjoying the training and to me that is what matters most, that he's getting something out of it.) And from what I can tell, the guy may be legit as far as ability, but maybe not so much about his background. I certainly don't think my friend is in any danger, he has studied martial arts for years. I would just like to know if anyone knows. Thanks

Andrew


----------



## Spork3245 (Nov 14, 2010)

Avi Nardia is as fraudulent as Moni Aizik. While you may have fun taking his classes, or classes from one of his instructors, unfortunately what you learn will get you killed in a real situation, much like what Moni Aizik teaches. The quality of the material being taught in a class is just as important as the quality of the class.
FYI: Avi Nardia was asked to leave the NJ State Police facility several years ago, due to the "quality" of the material he was teaching.

You can find more here: http://www.fakeselfdefenseinstructors.com/

If you want to learn Israeli Combatives, Krav Maga is the only real, and legitimate one. Which organization you choose is another story. KMF, IKMF and IKMA are all very high-quality, KMWW schools vary upon the instructor. Avoid CKM, KAPAP, and Haganah as if they had STDs.


----------



## Justin Chang (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello All,

I am the friend that Andrew (Darksoul) originally posted about.  I have had the pleasure of training under Avi Nardia and attending several of his seminars and I can pesonally account for the legitimacy of his knoweldge and teaching skills.  Avi is by far the most knowledgable and most skilled martial artist I have ever met.  I in no way find him to be a fraud.  I have never seen any claims Avi has ever made either public or not that have turned out to be false. 

Unfortunately Avi Nardia no longer teaches in Rochester so I have to go to New Hampshire to train a couple times a year at their seminars to continue my KAPAP journey, but it is worth it.  

Justin


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 7, 2017)

Justin Chang said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am the friend that Andrew (Darksoul) originally posted about.  I have had the pleasure of training under Avi Nardia and attending several of his seminars and I can pesonally account for the legitimacy of his knoweldge and teaching skills.  Avi is by far the most knowledgable and most skilled martial artist I have ever met.  I in no way find him to be a fraud.  I have never seen any claims Avi has ever made either public or not that have turned out to be false.
> 
> ...



From Wiki. Something I don't quite get. Did he get commissioned to the IDF, from the counter terroism unit?



*RANKS HELD::* Major, Israeli Army (IDF), Master Sergeant: YAMAM, Master Sergeant: Operational Police Academy, 7th Dan AKJJ Jujutsu, 6th Dan Kendo, BJJ black belt under Professor John Machado, 6th Dan Koryu Uchinadi, 5th Dan Iaido, 5th Dan Jodo, 4th Dan Kyudo, 3rd Dan Judo, 5th Dan The Japanese Federation of Martial Arts, Certified Thai Box Coach under Andre Zeitoun.

*CERTIFICATIONS::* Police Defensive Tactics Instructor, Certified Olympic fencing Instructor (Foil, Saber, Epee) by Wingate Sport Institute, Certified Jiujutsu Instructor by Israeli Ministry of Sport, Certified Kendo Instructor by Israeli Ministry of Sport, Certified Thai Boxing Instructor by Israeli Ministry of Sport, Certified Coach by Wingate Sport Institute, Certified Fitness Instructor by Tel Aviv University, Certified Personal Trainer by Tel Aviv University, Certified Athletic Trainer by Wingate Sport Institute, Certified Sport Therapist by Wingate Sport Institute, Certified Rapelling Instructor by Wingate Sport Institute, Certified Diving Instructor, Certified Boxing Instructor, Certified in Israeli and Traditional Martial Arts (Kendo, Iaido, Jodo, Jiujutsu, BJJ, Muay Thai, Karate, Kyudo), Member Israeli Rugby National team for 5 years along with other top teams as Physiotherapist/Athletic Trainer, Certified Krav Maga Instructor by the Israeli Army (IDF), Certified Hagana Atzmit/Defensive Tactics Instructor by the Israeli Police, Certified Shooting Instructor (Rifle, Shotgun, Handgun), NRA Certified Range Safety Officer, Certified PPCT Defensive Tactics Instructor, Certified Saber Law Enforcement Aerosol Projectors Instructor.


----------

